# Today is a proud day...



## tevo (Dec 25, 2010)

because today, i got my
...

Nikon D7000 18-105mm Kit!

:lmao:

+ Rocketfish 67mm UV filter
+ SanDisk 16Gb Extreme HD SDcard

It is a beautiful camera, and I am currently reading the manual. 

Any suggestions + Advice?


+ How do i set the live view to the control panel mode?

+ How do i change the shutter speed?


----------



## JackHowitzer (Jan 2, 2011)

you said it


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 2, 2011)

RTFM


----------

